# Suche Meinungen zum Samsung UE40H6470 + Frage HDTV Umschaltzeit



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2014)

Hai Leute,

da mein geliebter Sony Trinitron 32" langsam "rummuckt" und die WM ansteht, suche ich momentan einen neuen TV.
Jetzt bin ich Aufgrund des relativ guten Preises und des guten Vorgängermodells auf den hier gestoßen --> Samsung UE40H6470 Test Fernseher
Ich finde allerdings keine richtigen Tests im Internet.
Einsatzgebiet ist Fernsehen und ab und zu WiiU drauf zocken.....vielleicht häng ich auch mal den PC dran --> für Pro Evo Soccer etc.

Daher Frage 1:
Hat den jemand hier im Forum schon, wenn ja wie ist er?

Frage 2:
Ich wohne in einem Mehrfamileinhaus (Altbau), wir haben eine zentrale Hausantenne (sehr große Sat-Schüssel auf dem Dach^^)......da der Samsung (wie fast alle neuen Fernseher) einen S2 Anschluss hat brauche, ich doch dann keinen Receiver mehr?!
Oder anders gefragt, wenn ich die Privaten Sender in HD gucken will, kaufe ich mir so ne HD+ Karte, stecke das Sat-Antennen Kabel in S2 + die Karte in den Slot --> und das funzt.... oder?

Frage 3:
Habe von Einigen immer mal gehört, dass sich wenn man eine HD+ Karte o.ä. benutzt, sich die Umschaltzeiten verschlechtern (5 Sekunden + x), liegt das dann am Empfang, Fernseher oder am eingebauten Tuner.....oder vielleicht an der Karte?

Grüße


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich habe zwar nicht den H6470, aber den kleinen Bruder H6270 (ohne 3D-Brillen aber 3D fähig, Sprachsteuerung und Smart-Touch-Fernbedienung). Bin mit dem TV sehr zufrieden, dank Quad-Core schnell im Netz bzw. bei den Apps, dank DLNA Streaming im Netzwerk. Dazu ein meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Bild. Ich benutze den internen Tuner nicht (bei mir wäre es der SAT-Tuner), daher kann ich auch nichts zu den generellen Umschaltzeiten sagen.

Wenn du HD+ nutzen willst, musst du für einen TV immer eine HD+ - Karte und ein CI oder CI+ - Modul kaufen. Am günstigsten ist dabei das offizielle Bundle aus Karte und Modul. Nachteil hierbei ist, dass Aufnahmen via TV nicht möglich sind, lediglich Timeshift bis 90min. Falls HD+ aufgezeichnet werden soll (dauerhaft), benötigt man ein freies CI - Modul samt Programmer (z.B. Maxcam Twin V2) und HD+ - Karte. Hierbei ist darauf zu achten, dass die HD+ - Karte eine HD01 oder HD02 sein muss (aktuell wird nur noch HD03 verkauft, von daher bei ebay nach einer alten Karte suchen). In deinem Beispiel heiß es also CI+ - Modul in den TV, in das Modul kommt die HD+ - Karte. Das Sat-Signal kommt an den SAT-Anschluss des TV (es gibt keine separaten Buchsen für DVB-S und DVB-S2, ist der selbe Tuner).

Bei Verwendung von Pay-TV-Karten verlangsamt sich tendenziell immer die Umschaltzeit, da das Signal ja verschlüsselt vorliegt und nun für die Anzeige entschlüsselt werden muss. Angaben von 5 Sekunden oder mehr sind eher Märchen. Real sind es wohl eher max. 1 Sek. Der selbe Effekt tritt auch auf, wenn zwischen SD und HD Kanälen gewechselt wird (ist halt ein Wechsel zwischen verschiedenen Codecs).


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2014)

Danke für das ausführliche Feedback!


----------



## Keksdose12 (11. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem UE40F6470 und dem UE40H6470 ?


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2014)

Unterschiede F6470 und H6470.

Hatte der F6470 noch die Energieeffizienzklasse B, so hat der H6470 nun die Energieeffizenzklasse A+. Waren es beim UE F6470 noch 200hz, so sind es beim UE H6470 nun 400hz CMR. Statt einem Dual Core Prozessor wie noch beim UE F6470, ist beim neuen UE H6470 nun ein Quadcore-Prozessor integriert. Als Neuerung zum UE F6470 liegt dem UE H6470 neben der normalen Fernbedienung eine Smart Touch Fernbedienung bei, die das Navigieren innerhalb der SmartTV-Funktionen erleichtert.

Samsung UE F6470: Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Pulse, DTS
Samsung UE H6470: Dolby Digital, DTS, DTS Core
Samsung UE F6470: 52 Watt in Betrieb
Samsung UE H6470: 43 Watt in Betrieb


----------



## Keksdose12 (11. Juni 2014)

Also eine weiterentwicklung in allen Bereichen, super. Danke ,dass du mir geantwortet hast !!


----------



## martinkrs (27. Juli 2014)

Hi Steve,

wir haben ein anderes Problem mit dem SatReceiver in dem Samsung TV.

Wir haben eine Schüssel mit LNBs eines auf Astra 19,2E (benützen für freie Deutsche Sender) und zweites auf Astra 23,5E (benützen für Skylink.cz Sender mit Irdeto-Karte) ausgerichtet. Nach einigen Anläufen  hat unseres Receiver beide erkannt und alle Programme gespeichert. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass man meistens Kanäle nur von einem Sateliten empfangen/schauen kann.

Hast Du, hat jemand dafür eine Lösung? Muss man etwas in der Einstellung des SAT-Receivers ändern?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hint

Martin


----------



## stevie4one (28. Juli 2014)

martinkrs schrieb:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> wir haben ein anderes Problem mit dem SatReceiver in dem Samsung TV.
> 
> ...


 
Habe deinen Post nur durch Zufall gesehen. Wie habt ihr die Schüsseln angeschlossen? Sind es 2 separate Schüsseln und jeweils ein Kabel von der Schüssel zum TV? Es ist wichtig zu verstehen und zu wissen, wie euer Aufbau aussieht. Also versuche mal so genau wie möglich alles zu beschreiben ...

Vermutlich brauchst du einen "DiseqC-Schalter". Daran werden die 2 LNB´s angeschlossen, dann geht es vom DiseqC-Schalter mit einer Leitung zum TV. Der DiseqC-Schalter erlaubt dir die Umschaltung zwischen den Satelliten. Dazu muss dann DiseqC im TV aktiviert werden.


----------



## martinkrs (28. Juli 2014)

Hi,

es ist eine Schüssel, zwei LNBs, ein Switch, ein Kabel und ein SAT-receiver. Früher ein Externes-Receiver (alles war OK) jetzt ein Samsung-TV-internes Receiver.

LG

Martin


----------



## martinkrs (28. Juli 2014)

AW: Suche Meinungen zum Samsung UE40H6470 + Frage HDTV Umschaltzeit
Hi,

es ist eine Schüssel, zwei LNBs, ein Switch, ein Kabel und ein SAT-receiver. Früher ein Externes-Receiver (alles war OK) jetzt ein Samsung-TV-internes Receiver.

LG

Martin


----------

